# gray/brown shadows on faces mainly



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I recently bought an inexpensive 46" LED TV for my exercise room. For the moment I am running it off a pair of rabbit ears. It gets 30 or so channels. I back feed the audio to a receiver via an optical cable. The first night after setting it up, I watched it, and everything seemed great.

The next day I turned it on, and I noticed grey/brownish lines/shadows on the faces of many of the characters on screen. It didn't seem to matter which channel I was on, adjusting the antenna didn't help. Putzing around in a non scientific manner with the video settings didn't seem to matter ( always reset back to one of the presets).

How can I isolate whether this is the TV, or the signal?

Paul


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

The effect is not really a shadow, as it tends to happen on what should be light areas. The color is kind of greenish grey. It flickers on and off.

I took my HD cable box upstairs and plugged the TV in using HDMI, and the problem has gone away for now. I will watch it a bit more before deciding that it works on HDMI. If it does work on HDMI, but not on off air broadcasts, it could still be the TV (something in the tuner, or video signal path from the tuner), or the signal from the antenna.

Any suggestions on a reasonably priced in room off air antenna that gets good reception?

Any ideas on how to isolate the real problem?

Paul


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul,

I think that you're doing a good job on isolating the problem. As for the antenna, I use this site:

http://www.antennaweb.org/

I don't think they recommend indoor antennas though. 

What is the brand and model of the set?


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I am somewhat embarrassed to admit, that it is a Westinhouse LD-4655VX.

I went back and forth, about whether I should get a decent TV to replace my Family room 46" Sharp LCD, or perhaps a good TV to replace my 58" Panasonic Plasma, and shuffle the TVs around with the Sharp 46" going into the Exercise room. In the end I decided to go with the least expensive 46" LED 120hz TV I could find, and put it in the exercise room.

Paul


----------

